# Medical Emergency Preparedness



## MelanieL (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear Mexico Expats, 

It is my experience that most expats don't consider emergency preparedness until a close friend or neighbor becomes involved in a critical accident, illness or injury. 

*ARE YOU PREPARED?*

Do you know what documents you need on hand?

Do you know what happens when you arrive at the hospital unconscious?

Have you heard of the word "Voluntad Anticipada" or "Poder Médico?

If so, do you know what they mean & how they work in Mexico?​
Let's start a discussion and become informed!

Melanie


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MelanieL said:


> Dear Mexico Expats,
> 
> It is my experience that most expats don't consider emergency preparedness until a close friend or neighbor becomes involved in a critical accident, illness or injury.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Melanie. Where do you live in Mexico?


----------



## MelanieL (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Isla Verde, 

I am in San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato. 

I have lived here for 6 years now and love it. 

How about you? 

Where do you live and how long have you been in Mexico?

Saludos,
Melanie


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MelanieL said:


> Hi Isla Verde,
> 
> I am in San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato.
> 
> ...


If you check out my profile, you'll see that I live in Mexico City. I've been here since the fall of 2007.


----------



## JeriLyn (May 8, 2015)

MelanieL said:


> Dear Mexico Expats,
> 
> It is my experience that most expats don't consider emergency preparedness until a close friend or neighbor becomes involved in a critical accident, illness or injury.
> 
> ...


So the extent of my knowledge is a google translate
The first on "Voluntad Anticipada" is Will Advance
And the second "Poder Medico" is Medical Power
Now I can probley guess as to what these actually mean, but why don't you provide some more information ie how do living wills, guardianship, and power of attorney's work in Mexico.

What concerns me is that on my first extended trip for six months, I will not know anyone and my attempts to learn spanish are dismal.

Thanks for bringing up such an important topic


----------



## MelanieL (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Isla,

I am just learning how to navigate this forum structure. Sorry for not reading your profile. I just learned how to update my own. 

Saludos,
Melanie


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MelanieL said:


> Hi Isla,
> 
> I am just learning how to navigate this forum structure. Sorry for not reading your profile. I just learned how to update my own.
> 
> ...


No problem, Melanie. I'm a moderator here and am still learning about some of the finer details of navigating the forum.


----------



## MelanieL (Jun 11, 2015)

JeriLyn said:


> So the extent of my knowledge is a google translate
> The first on "Voluntad Anticipada" is Will Advance
> And the second "Poder Medico" is Medical Power
> Now I can probley guess as to what these actually mean, but why don't you provide some more information ie how do living wills, guardianship, and power of attorney's work in Mexico.
> ...


Hi JeriLyn,

I guess I should have written the translations to the terms in English. Sorry about that!

Here they are: *Voluntad Anticipada* = Advanced Medical Directive. *Poder Medico* = Medical Power of Atty. Only some states in Mexico have the Advanced Medical Directives: (Coahuila, Aguascalientes, Hidalgo, Chihuahua, San Luis Potosí, Guanajuato, DF, Michoacán, Nayarit, Guerrero, Colima & Estado de México). They are good to have in case you ever become mentally or physically incapable of communicating your health needs / desires. They are done by "Notarios", and in many cases, lawyers' offices can help with drawing up the document in English & Spanish. 

The states that have not passed the Advanced Medical Directive Law still use the Medical Power of Atty. It is good to have, but it is very general in its content.

Melanie

You can get them done for 1/2 price in September.


----------



## qvivar (Mar 20, 2016)

If you google 'jaliscosusan' she has put out a small booklet on life planning specifically for Jalisco, but she says may help in other states.


----------

